
Etsy acquires Grand St. - krschultz
http://blog.grandst.com/grand-st-etsy/
======
aabalkan
One of those company blogs you cannot go to company's website by clicking any
visible link from the blog. It's like blog is a separate company on its own.

~~~
jnevelson
Took me a bit to figure out, but you can click on 'store' in the upper right.
I would think that 'home' would/should take you there, though.

~~~
scott_karana
"Home" is also a link to the blog, sadly.

~~~
lallouz
Sorry about that. Our blog has always been an after thought.

~~~
emhart
I applaud that honesty. Congrats on the acquisition!

------
dlevine
Congrats! My last startup shared office space with Joe and Aaron's last
company, and they are great guys and excellent developers. Etsy is lucky to
have them and the rest of the team!

~~~
lallouz
Awww. Thanks for the kind words.

~~~
davecap1
Congrats joe! :)

------
thestepafter
This is disappointing for two reasons.

#1. I have never heard of Grand Street until now even though I am their target
demographic. Now I fear I won't be able to get all my purchases in before my
other disappointment below.

#2. How long will it be until Grand Street is selling cheap knockoffs like
Etsy allows?

*edited to fix typo.

------
nwenzel
Grand St emails have really interesting stuff. They have things you don't
often come across in the real world. Congrats to Amanda and team!

------
thruflo
I'd be interested to know what kind of stage / traction / volume Grand St is
at and what kind / scale of deal this is.

~~~
001sky
Every X acquites Y post should have an HN disclaimer!

 _Show HN > Who was Y?_

The story of Y is never told in these shut-down notices...

------
niix
Cool company, had never heard of them until now. Congrats!

------
trevelyan
"We have always admired them from afar, especially their dedication to craft
and their commitment to their B Corp certification."

We have admired their B-corp certification? Is this a joke? It reads like
satire, but I can't imagine anyone actually writing this on an acquisition
announcement.

~~~
troymc
There's an Etsy blog post where they explain what a B Corp is and why they
wanted to be certified as one [1]. "It’s like a LEED or Fair Trade
certification, but for a business, not just a building or a bag of coffee."

[1] [https://blog.etsy.com/news/2012/etsy-joins-the-b-
corporation...](https://blog.etsy.com/news/2012/etsy-joins-the-b-corporation-
movement/)

You can find their Overall B Score at:

[https://www.bcorporation.net/community/etsy](https://www.bcorporation.net/community/etsy)

